# D Twist



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I'm going to clean this topic up and start it fresh*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I'm going to post something up soon and I figured cleaning this topic up would be a good place to do so!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Did everyone hear that Scrape has been canceled this year!!!!*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 06:21 PM~20074262
> *Did everyone hear that Scrape has been canceled this year!!!!
> *


that sux that was a tight show from the pics I saw


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 08:21 AM~20074262
> *Did everyone hear that Scrape has been canceled this year!!!!
> *


Cause of the tsunami? :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 11:21 AM~20074262
> *Did everyone hear that Scrape has been canceled this year!!!!
> *



HMG :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

what in hell happend bro ???   :dunno: </span></span>


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 12 2011, 11:11 AM~20074434
> *
> HMG    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


*Not sure I read it on Joe Sud's facebook*


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

Another topic? :uh: you dont need one for everything noob :biggrin: 


so what pics are we supposed to drool over now?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

*yeah what maticulacely perfectly flawless detailed work we going to be seeing soon??*  OH YES :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2008, 01:43 PM~11871072
> *I'm going to clean this topic up and start it fresh
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Well I have lots but I'm not sure if I can post them up*! :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 07:09 PM~20076740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks nice on there! thanks for posting it up!*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 12 2011, 08:46 PM~20077217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 12 2011, 08:57 PM~20077278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lucky owner of this part I noticed the number on it etched in. :biggrin: 

hopefully a few more weeks D. and i'll post up my pics of your parts


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 12 2011, 07:46 PM~20077217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sick......


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 06:06 PM~20076734
> *Well I have lots but I'm not sure if I can post them up!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 12 2011, 07:46 PM~20077217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit darin. I'm really starting to hate you. :angry:  

Want!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's the skateboard trucks with the axles and "knock offs"
These are the pics before chrome! * :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Pic I took in Vegas but I like this shot! *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: *is all I can say for now*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

top notch work as always Darin!!!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

dang :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Oct 15 2008, 03:43 PM~11871072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 09:08 PM~20078490
> *Here's the skateboard trucks with the axles and "knock offs"
> These are the pics before chrome!   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wow wow wow! :wow: what planet are you from darin, for reals! this is unbeliveable work, who are the trucks for? i want them!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 09:27 PM~20078629
> *:biggrin: is all I can say for now
> 
> 
> ...


wait till they see the rest! thats all i can say too! :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 10:08 PM~20078490
> *Here's the skateboard trucks with the axles and "knock offs"
> These are the pics before chrome!   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TOP NOCH CRAFTMANSHIP :worship: wanna see the pic's after crome!


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

Hey dude, I went on your site and nothing is up there yet, You got like a parts list/price list? Or is absolutely everything custom made to order?

In the future I wouldnt mind hitting you up for some stuff


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 13 2011, 05:56 AM~20079720
> *wait till they see the rest! thats all i can say too! :biggrin:
> *


ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh.! is all i can say.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Mar 13 2011, 07:18 AM~20080063
> *Hey dude, I went on your site and nothing is up there yet, You got like a parts list/price list? Or is absolutely everything custom made to order?
> 
> In the future I wouldnt mind hitting you up for some stuff
> *


everything is custom hand made!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Mar 13 2011, 10:18 AM~20080063
> *Hey dude, I went on your site and nothing is up there yet, You got like a parts list/price list? Or is absolutely everything custom made to order?
> 
> In the future I wouldnt mind hitting you up for some stuff
> *


*I'm taking some time trying to re do my site but have been to busy at this time.
Everything is made to order but I'm not currently taking any new orders for a while.*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 09:38 AM~20074102
> *I'm going to post something up soon and I figured cleaning this topic up would be a good place to do so!
> *


*Here's the post I was talking about:*

*I am not taking any new orders for a while, not sure if it will be for good or a short period of time. I still will be here moderating this forum but not taking any more custom part orders.
I may how make what I want to make and post it for sale from time to time, but that will be it until such a time I decide to continue or completely walk away for good.
To everyone that has supported me in my craft and the friends I made...thank you!!*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20081520
> *Here's the post I was talking about:
> 
> I am not taking any new orders for a while, not sure if it will be for good or a short period of time. I still will be here moderating this forum but not taking any more custom part orders.
> ...


well you got a hell of a following, an your a stand up homie for sure... you can see through your craftsmanship your love an passion for what you do.. as much work as you have put in you deserve a vacation g... my hats off to you darin, good homie to know for sure... stay gold :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 13 2011, 03:37 PM~20081673
> *well you got a hell of a following, an your a stand up homie for sure... you can see through your craftsmanship your love an passion for what you do.. as much work as you have put in you deserve a vacation g...  my hats off to you darin, good homie to know for sure...  stay gold :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks Kevin! It's just something I need to do for a few reasons, it will be left at just that.*


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 13 2011, 02:40 PM~20081690
> *Thanks Kevin! It's just something I need to do for a few reasons, it will be left at just that.
> *


no explanation needed D, handle your business....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20081520
> *Here's the post I was talking about:
> 
> I am not taking any new orders for a while, not sure if it will be for good or a short period of time. I still will be here moderating this forum but not taking any more custom part orders.
> ...


Your leaving me with no other option but to sell Blue Crush, I can't finish it with out my Canadian brother 

:biggrin:  :tears: :0 


No, but for real I am glad to have worked with you Darin and have you on my team, your a great guy and been a big help. Your parts will stay with me forever


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 12 2011, 10:08 PM~20078490
> *Here's the skateboard trucks with the axles and "knock offs"
> These are the pics before chrome!   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


How much for this pair??


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 13 2011, 06:21 PM~20082443
> *How much for this pair??
> *


*not for sale, because they were made for somebody*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 13 2011, 06:17 PM~20082428
> *Your leaving me with no other option but to sell Blue Crush, I can't finish it with out my Canadian brother
> 
> :biggrin:    :tears:  :0
> ...


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 13 2011, 06:12 PM~20083029
> *not for sale, because they were made for somebody
> *


got ya... so how much to make some more?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Mar 13 2011, 09:25 PM~20083550
> *got ya... so how much to make some more?
> *


*I won't be making anymore or taking any new orders, sorry*


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 13 2011, 01:11 PM~20081520
> *Here's the post I was talking about:
> 
> I am not taking any new orders for a while, not sure if it will be for good or a short period of time. I still will be here moderating this forum but not taking any more custom part orders.
> ...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

after crome.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: 

*TWIST*




sickkkkk


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 19 2011, 02:45 AM~20127091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 12 2011, 08:54 PM~20323206
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> 
> TWIST
> ...



*Thanks*


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 13 2011, 04:11 PM~20081520
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I,M REAL HAPPY OF ALL THE SICK WORK YOU DIDE FOR ME . but sad of earing that
> AND I HOPE YOU WILL COME BACK SOON IF NOT THE LOWRIDER
> MOUVEMENT WILL LOST 1 OF IS BEST ARTIST EVER !!!!!
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2011, 10:28 PM~20324298
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I,M  REAL  HAPPY  OF  ALL  THE  SICK  WORK  YOU  DIDE  FOR  ME . but  sad of  earing  that
> AND  I HOPE  YOU  WILL  COME  BACK  SOON  IF  NOT  THE  LOWRIDER
> MOUVEMENT  WILL    LOST  1 OF  IS  BEST  ARTIST  EVER  !!!!!
> ...


*Thanks Jeff! I need to take some time for me and who knows what the future has in store for me.*


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

You never really knew what you were doing anyways.......

You know I'm kidding!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Apr 8 2011, 02:29 AM~20289157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: insane


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 17 2011, 10:18 PM~20361144
> *You never really knew what you were doing anyways.......
> 
> You know I'm kidding!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

here u go darin just got them plated! thanks for the hard work u put into these pedals


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2011, 06:12 PM~20398076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*They look amazing all complete, great job on the engraving and plating!!
Thanks for posting them up!*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2011, 04:12 PM~20398076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: looks sick homie


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 22 2011, 04:12 PM~20398076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out really nice/clean! :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@May 16 2011, 02:39 AM~20561085
> *came out really nice/clean! :wow:
> *


thanks! homie its amazing piece right here big props to darin and the rest of the guys that put their hands on these pedals


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I've had many emails, messages on Facebook, PM's here on Layitlow and phone calls asking if I supply parts for sale to retail or online stores. 
The answer to this is ... NO.
I make and sell my own parts, so if you buy anything from anywhere other than me, the parts are NOT MADE BY D TWIST. 
I'm just simply clearing up any misconceptions that people may have about my work, and I'm NOT knocking anyone's work.*_

D Twist_


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *I've had many emails, messages on Facebook, PM's here on Layitlow and phone calls asking if I supply parts for sale to retail or online stores.
> The answer to this is ... NO.
> I make and sell my own parts, so if you buy anything from anywhere other than me, the parts are NOT MADE BY D TWIST.
> I'm just simply clearing up any misconceptions that people may have about my work, and I'm NOT knocking anyone's work.*_
> ...


word is bond, hope china don't do the same to your parts as they did Warren Wong parts. Keep up the good work homie!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *I've had many emails, messages on Facebook, PM's here on Layitlow and phone calls asking if I supply parts for sale to retail or online stores.  The answer to this is ... NO. I make and sell my own parts, so if you buy anything from anywhere other than me, the parts are NOT MADE BY D TWIST.  I'm just simply clearing up any misconceptions that people may have about my work, and I'm NOT knocking anyone's work.*_ D Twist_


 but but wait, it said dtwist on the package.... granted it looked like a kid drew it with a crayon, but still. damit i knew it was to good to be true... lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> word is bond, hope china don't do the same to your parts as they did Warren Wong parts. Keep up the good work homie!


*Thanks! *



96tein said:


> but but wait, it said dtwist on the package.... granted it looked like a kid drew it with a crayon, but still. damit i knew it was to good to be true... lol


*HEY! That was my hand writing on that package!!* :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt for the homie D!!!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *Thanks! * *HEY! That was my hand writing on that package!!* :roflmao:


 lmfao...... damit now i ALMOST feel bad "notice i caplocked the word ALMOST" just playin d dont ban me hahahaha


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^^^^^Ban Lmao jk


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

It's almost that time "D" to post them pics.... :run:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Hernan said:


> It's almost that time "D" to post them pics.... :run:


that was quick lol... =) We waited damn near a year on my rims to post them. I already no your project is gonna be awesome... 

"D" I aint forgot about that either, I aint been home for a month now.. Ill send it when I get home brotha from anotha family.....


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT 4 D-Twist


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

wsrider said:


> View attachment 406462





wsrider said:


> TTT 4 D-Twist
> View attachment 406463


*I'm gonna steal these pics for my Facebook page if you don't mind!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Hernan said:


> It's almost that time "D" to post them pics.... :run:


*Post 'em up!!!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

96tein said:


> that was quick lol... =) We waited damn near a year on my rims to post them. I already no your project is gonna be awesome...
> 
> "D" I aint forgot about that either, I aint been home for a month now.. Ill send it when I get home brotha from anotha family.....


*sounds good *:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *I'm gonna steal these pics for my Facebook page if you don't mind!*


picture robber jus sayin :happysad:



































love u :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> picture robber jus sayin :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

D Twist said:


> *I'm gonna steal these pics for my Facebook page if you don't mind!*


Its cool Darin :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

D Twist said:


> :roflmao:


 whats up D hows it going? Just stopping bye


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

wsrider said:


> View attachment 406462


:shocked: dammm i love this skate board. talk about detail.ttt d the best:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

D Twist said:


> :roflmao:


i hate it when he does that. since my heart is broken by spock :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> i hate it when he does that. since my heart is broken by spock :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Teaser shot.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

wsrider said:


> View attachment 406462


daaaaamn thats bad ass!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

bad ass work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Hernan said:


> Teaser shot.
> 
> View attachment 410853


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

How much for a twisted seat like the one posted above


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

el peyotero said:


> daaaaamn thats bad ass!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

D Twist said:


>


More coming soon....:run:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

"JULIAN EDITION"

























































JUST A FEW DONE PICS....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*the new stroller is awsome!!!! amazing job on everything Hernan. *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy holidays my Canadian brother


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Hernan said:


> "JULIAN EDITION"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting body mods. very sneaky stuff. i likes!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> interesting body mods. very sneaky stuff. i likes!


I'm glad you noticed.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

dam bad ass stroller! lucky kid will be rolling in style! :yes:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

dam! .... hernan ur kids just doesnt know how lucky they are lol..... mario auto work ,dtwist and hernan engraving nothing but the BEST!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> dam! .... hernan ur kids just doesnt know how lucky they are lol..... mario auto work ,dtwist and hernan engraving nothing but the BEST!


Don't forget "DANNY D" for pinstripping & veragated gold leaf. We can only try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Happy New Year Mr.Dtwist! DO YOUR THING!:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Hernan said:


> Happy New Year Mr.Dtwist! DO YOUR THING!:thumbsup:


 *Happy New Year*


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

D Twist said:


> *Happy New Year*


i wish you a great happy new year brother !!!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish you a great new year d-twist and family.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Still looks new.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Raguness said:


> Still looks new.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you again D Twist for the one of a kind sprocket you made my son... You made him one happy lil boy..:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Micheal it was my pleasure, his face and appreciation... you can't put a price on that!
To me that was all I wanted and it made me very happy as well! 
I wanted to do something "just because" for the next generation to carry on the spirit of the this lifestyle. 
It's something I hope he'll remember when he is older... He is one cool lil man!*


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

How much for the twisted cups and headbadge


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt!

Are you making anything?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I seen the dtwist on the shirt but didn't know that was you. 
Sorry I didn't stop by to say hello 

I posted a pic of you in my Vegas topic in post your rides


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> I seen the dtwist on the shirt but didn't know that was you.
> Sorry I didn't stop by to say hello
> 
> I posted a pic of you in my Vegas topic in post your rides


*
Yes sir that's me lol*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

817Lowrider said:


> ttt!
> 
> Are you making anything?


*No...sorry*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

D Twist said:


> *No...sorry*


Cool. Hit me up when you are back in business.

Thanks


----------

